# Is buying a SSD a good option



## lonelyguy (Feb 15, 2015)

A friend of mine has PC with following config
Intel dual core processor 2.5ghz
2GB of RAM
intel 945 chipset motherboard
40 GB HDD

PC is mainly used for browsing. I think the hard disk is very slow all the programs takes a little while to start.
My question is will a SSD speed up loading of Windows and other programs. If yes please suggest at least 60GB SSD.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 15, 2015)

No sense in buying an SSD with that config. Apps will load faster but run slower, so whats the sense? Get a new HDD instead.


----------



## DK_WD (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=128504]lonelyguy[/MENTION],

I agree with [MENTION=140941]harshilsharma63[/MENTION]. According to my opinion, no need to go for SSD in the basic system. The SSD will improve loading times but not much else. It is flash memory and access information much faster as there are no moving parts such as the drive head that reads a disk. As for other performance, you should not see a significant impact in using SSD except for boot-ups.

Hope it helps.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 16, 2015)

Better invest in a better internal hdd and difference will be visible.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 16, 2015)

ssd would be a waste for such a low powered config.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 16, 2015)

disk space is low.. buy new good HDD... WD, seagate.. etc etc..

and don't forget to defrag occasionally this can slow down you performance.. 
Defragment for every HDD is needed.. Not for SSD...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Feb 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ssd would be a waste for such a low powered config.



+1,for this logical point.


----------

